# HPU - hydraulic power unit



## crazy da

SUBSEA ACUMULATOR MODULE: *modulo submarino del acumulador*
HIDRAULIC POWER UNIT: *unidad hidraulica de energia.*
*como ven mi traduccion. espero sea buena, pero aceptare sus correciones y les agradecere muchisimo. gracias de antemano*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Creo que es 'unidad de energía hidráulica'.


----------



## Lagartija

crazy da said:


> SUBSEA ACUMULATOR MODULE: *modulo submarino del acumulador*
> HIDRAULIC POWER UNIT: *unidad hidraulica de energia.*
> *como ven mi traduccion. espero sea buena, pero aceptare sus correciones y les agradecere muchisimo. gracias de antemano*



Quizá Unidad de potencia hidraulica


----------



## ILT

Un poco tarde, espero que todavía te sirva:

 Power unit: motor
Hydraulic: hidráulico

Hydraulic power unit: Motor hidráulico.

Saludos

Edit:  I stand corrected. Please take a look at post 8 below with more detailed information.


----------



## azul84

Hola!
Yo creo que es una Unidad de Potencia o Fuerza Hidráulica. Sirve para generar presión hidráulica para los tests en los sistemas hidráulicos del aeronaves, como tren de aterrizaje y frenos.
Mire aqui: http://www.tronair.com/products/productline.asp?ID=84
Saludos.


----------



## tazx

"Compresor hidráulico" también podría valer, para hacerlo más corto.
"Motor" es más bien la unidad que emplea (no genera) la potencia hidráulica para producir movimiento en partes mecánicas.


----------



## victor35ma

Unidad de energía/fuerza Hidráulica.  

El propósito es proveer o generar el flujo hidráulico a los circuitos o actuadores  hidráulicos convirtiéndose en una fuente alterna externa al vehiculo,  sustituyendo momentáneamente la fuente  local de esa fuerza con propósitos de mantenimiento, reparación o diagnostico del sistema al que ha sido conectado. 


No es Compresor porque el aceite Hidráulico no puede ser  comprimido,  mas bien esta siendo llevado (generando flujo) 

No es motor hidráulico porque no se usa para mover una rueda o un dispositivo de tracción


----------



## ILT

Después de investigar en muchos documentos, debo corregir mi mensaje anterior. Aunque en algunos contextos power unit es motor, en este no.

HPU puede ser unidad de energía eléctrica o unidad de potencia eléctrica. En México, la Comisión Federal de Electricidad y Petróleos Mexicanos usan unidad de potencia eléctrica para referirse a un HPU.

Muchas gracias por hacerme investigar con más detalle


----------



## tazx

"Unidad de potencia hidráulica" es tal vez lo más correcto. Pero si la unidad en cuestión aparece cincuenta veces en el mismo texto, creo que es mejor optar por una fórmula más sencilla, como "compresor (hidráulico)" o "bomba (hidráulica)" que, aunque no sea tan exacta, todo el mundo entiende. El líquido hidráulico no se puede comprimir en una proporción significativa, pero sí puede someterse a presión, que es lo que hace una unidad de potencia hidráulica, al presurizar un circuito lleno de líquido hidráulico.


----------



## chics

Unidad de energía hidráulica.


----------



## jalibusa

Fuente de poder hidráulica.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Estamos hablando de un dispositivo o aparato que genera energía o de una cantidad de energía tomada como medida?


----------



## ILT

De un aparato.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues, con formación humanística y toda humildad, sería una turbina. A menos que haya algún otro dispositivo hidráulico para generar energía, supongo eléctrica.


----------



## abeltio

HPU es el módulo que suministra "presión hidráulica de control" típicamente en turbinas a vapor.
Es un módulo que tiene filtros, bombas y tanque. Se lo usa para segregar el aceite de control (servoválvulas) del aceite lubricante.

Unidad de control hidráulico
Unidad de potencia hidráulica


----------



## cabazorro

creo que lo mas adecuado es unidad de energia hidraulica


----------



## abeltio

cabazorro said:


> creo que lo mas adecuado es unidad de energia hidraulica


 
"energía hidráulica" no es el término utilizado generalmente en la jerga de las plantas térmicas y turbinas a vapor


----------

